# Camp Bow Wow



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have checked out this place for references to opening one in my area, they are awesome...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had never heard of them but looks like they are setting up three in the Atlanta area. I will have a place to refer people to now.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a great place..... and the dogs sure have fun.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see all the positive responses. This must be a great place!


----------

